# Today’s Pick’ns



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went back for another shot at Reinersville Trade Days. Went in with 5 and came out with 5, a little folding money and a jug of cider. Didn’t get any keepers but fattened up trading stock pile. Got me a S&W 28 4”, a Browning 1922 32, Browning 71 in 380 and a Ruger Super Blackhawk 45/8” and a Win 62a that needs fixed up. Got my feet up and glass of cider. My vocals need oiled after trading for 5 hrs.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Going to have to let us Northerners know when the trade show is next year. Sounds like there are some good deals to be had might have to drive down and make a weekend of it next time


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you trade or buy and sell?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you trade or buy and sell?


All the above.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice SBH!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

What are you asking for the Blackhawk


----------

